# ATV style logging arch plans



## thechknhwk (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a cousin that is willing to fab me up a logging arch for a reasonable price w/scrap steel that he has already lying around. From what I have seen the Norwood style is the one that I like the best. The question is does anyone have plans for that style of arch or seen or know where I could acquire them? Thanks!


----------



## thechknhwk (Jul 7, 2011)

Nobody?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 8, 2011)

Good question. I have been pondering the same thing. Few ATV arches have been designed with a short wheelbase. Ive been thinking of just welding a 4" sq. tube to the ball hitch at a 60 degree angle and braced by the rear axle along with a simple hook or choker arrangement with winch or comealong arrangement. Or even the same thing on a single axle attached to the ball hitch.
Safety considerations are in order cause you dont want things to get high centered or the log bossing around the ATV in technical situations such as steep downhills or sideslopes. A fairlead would be good to keep the log from punching the ATV operator in the back.
Design away, there's still a way to go for the ideal arrangement.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 8, 2011)

Further to my previous post, if you look at the equipment frame of a cable skidder, thats the rear half of an articulated rubber tired skidder, and design one like that for an ATV with log arch, winch, rollers and fairlead, then you'll have the real thing.
John


----------



## pintopaul (Jul 13, 2011)

*log arch*

this is a log arch i just got done making works great just a few things i'd change like add handles to the rear, get rid of the piece of cra- winch just about broke my wrist.View attachment 190473
View attachment 190474
View attachment 190475
View attachment 190476
View attachment 190477


----------



## parttime (Jul 14, 2011)

nice work pinto.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 15, 2011)

*Here's some shots of the arches we use...*

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/68068.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/98678.htm

For the black one we wrap the log with a chain, then pick the log up using a boat winch through a pulley at the apex of the frame. The chain that we wrap the log with is longer than we need... this gets connected to a hook under the boat winch.... this keeps the pulling done through the chain mainly (nice and low).

The stainless one is a bit more beefy. It uses a winch mounted on the top of the frame to lift the log. Then we use a chain wrapped around the log and nested between the uprights on the frame (there are channels in the side of the uprights to feed the chain through). Both work well.... the stainless one is a bit more stable, also heavier to work with.

Cheers.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gypo Logger said:


> Good question. I have been pondering the same thing. Few ATV arches have been designed with a short wheelbase. Ive been thinking of just welding a 4" sq. tube to the ball hitch at a 60 degree angle and braced by the rear axle along with a simple hook or choker arrangement with winch or comealong arrangement. Or even the same thing on a single axle attached to the ball hitch.
> Safety considerations are in order cause you dont want things to get high centered or the log bossing around the ATV in technical situations such as steep downhills or sideslopes. A fairlead would be good to keep the log from punching the ATV operator in the back.
> Design away, there's still a way to go for the ideal arrangement.
> John



Where ya been John???

How R you doing???? heard you were injured in an accident,,, Hope you are OK,,, send some pics,,, just got back from 2 weeks in Canada, Western Vancouver and Vancouver Island,,,,

ITs awesome


----------



## Blaine (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi pinto,.
welcome here in this board,.
really useful link shared with helpful information,.


----------

